
Show HN: #Near 1.0 – Social discovery based on hashtags in your proximity - zssz
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/near/id1023642826?ls=1&mt=8
======
zssz
I find myself in a crowd many times wanting to connect with people but get
frustrated because I can't tell who is interested in the same things as I am.
For example, meeting Taylor Swift fans by going to her concert is a good idea
because everyone there is a swiftie, but what if you wanted to connect with
swifties at your school or while on the go?

So, I built a simple iPhone app that shows who in your proximity has matching
interests (hashtags) with you. #Near for iPhone is social discovery based on
hashtags in your proximity and I believe it could change the way we socialize.

